# Fastmanager



## scotsymon (Mar 6, 2009)

Is there anyone who is currently using FastManager who would be willing to give me some ideas and suggestions for setting it up and getting it going? Thanks.


----------



## cwaldick (Mar 8, 2009)

Scot,

Call E-mail me [email protected] and I will setup some remote training for you. 

Chris


----------

